# Lyle Peterson Spool Vave Engine



## toolznthings (May 14, 2015)

Hi All,
Finished a small vertical engine by Lyle Peterson ( Mr. Pete, etc. ) today. Made a few modifications from the plans, but over all a nice project. Added a brass liner for the cylinder bore and a different style main bearing plus a pin for the connecting rod held in with a set screw. Changed the fly wheel with a outboard hub for a set screw and smaller holes for the " spokes ".













Video of the engine running.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn_KYUyW2z0[/ame]


----------



## charlesfitton (May 14, 2015)

Most impressive...I like the way that you do NOT just run it at full speed...


----------



## toolznthings (May 14, 2015)

charlesfitton said:


> Most impressive...I like the way that you do NOT just run it at full speed...



I think the lower speed proves out the accuracy of the build and more fun to watch.  May be wrong being new to this stuff. Anyway, I'd hate to ruin something right off the bat on a new build.


----------



## Swifty (May 15, 2015)

Nice engine, I'm also a fan of low speed on these engines. If I can get them just ticking over, I'm happy.

Paul.


----------



## Blogwitch (May 15, 2015)

Very well done on a very nice build.
You are quite right, if an engine is well made, it should run from almost nothing to full speed and anywhere else in between.

Well done.
BTW, if you fancy making another piston valve engine, try this one of mine. Many hundreds have now successfully been built and run, even a couple at double size, and that makes an engine that stands over 8" high.

http://www.machinistblog.com/bogstandards-paddleduck-engine-plans/

John


----------



## toolznthings (May 15, 2015)

Hi John,

Thanks for the compliment and the link to your engine. I downloaded the info and will look it over. I watched the video and it's really nice !

Brian


----------



## Barnacle (May 15, 2015)

I also built this engine based on the plans from Ali.  It runs great


----------



## toolznthings (May 15, 2015)

Looks great ! I like the red on the flywheel. It does run really good and a fun project.  

Brian


----------

